# [SOLVED] mousepad not working

## percy_vere_uk

Hi 

I normally use a usb mouse which works fine, but I have recently been trying to use the mousepad built into the laptop, with no success. As well as gentoo I have linux mint & windows installed on the same laptop, the mousepad does not work in any of these. This would indicate to me that the mousepad is damaged in some way and simply will never work.

In gentoo.

```
dmesg :

[    3.450881] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04733/0xa40000/0xa0000

[    3.452169] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Toshiba Satellite C660 detected, limiting rate to 40pps.

[    3.522929] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

.

.
```

l

```
# cat /proc/bus/input/devices

.

.

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=01b1

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event5 

B: PROP=9

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 30000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=260800011000003

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=04fc Product=0538 Version=0110

N: Name="MLK Trust Mouse 16536"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd mouse1 event6 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=1f

B: KEY=4837fff072ff32d bf54444600000000 1f0001 20f908b17c000 677bfad9415fed 9ed68000004400 10000002

B: REL=1c3

B: ABS=100000000

B: MSC=10

.

.

```

```
cat /dev/input/mouse0   

on using mousepad gives no output
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

synaptics_i2c           3983  0 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    99293  1 

snd_hda_intel          19839  2 

snd_hda_codec          63627  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5258  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                61947  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15845  1 snd_pcm

snd                    47005  10 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4576  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6051  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

r8169                  40207  0 

rtl8192ce              56921  0 

rtl8192c_common        46173  1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi 
```

Do these results indicate that the mousepad is in fact detected if so what needs to be done ?

percyLast edited by percy_vere_uk on Fri Dec 14, 2012 12:37 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## audiodef

If in no other distro - and Windows - the mousepad does not work, it's almost surely a hardware fault. The fact that it's detected doesn't mean it should work. 

What model is your laptop?

----------

## percy_vere_uk

audiodef

Toshiba Satellite C660/C660D

----------

## percy_vere_uk

audiodef

Sadly them it seems  that there is no point in spending any more time on this. Thanks for your input.

percy

----------

## percy_vere_uk

HI

I have recently found (I rarely access windows and was just fiddling around with it) that the mousepad does work in Windows but I had to enable in by pressing FN + F9 this then allowed me to select 

enable mousepad, now it is working fine in Windows only. 

It still does not work in any of the Linux systems as I have described above.

Any ideas please?

percy

----------

## BillWho

percy_vere_uk,

I turn mine on and off using 

```
xinput --set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" "Device Enabled" 1
```

Setting it to '0' will turn it off   :Wink: 

Enable it with the function key combo first before attempting to control it with xinput. Mine fn+f3.

----------

## percy_vere_uk

BillWho

xinput --set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "Device Enabled" 1 worked ok for me. I have now found that FN + F9 enables and disables the two mousepad keys but as yet have not been able to 

get the pad itself to work.

percy

----------

## BillWho

 *percy_vere_uk wrote:*   

> BillWho
> 
> xinput --set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "Device Enabled" 1 worked ok for me. I have now found that FN + F9 enables and disables the two mousepad keys but as yet have not been able to 
> 
> get the pad itself to work.
> ...

 

I'm surprised to hear that it doesn't work in mint   :Confused:   I too have windows, mint (debian edition) and gentoo installed on this laptop and the pad works with all three. I'm also using a logitech wireless mouse with all three installations.

I didn't have to do anything in mint to get the pad working - everything worked out-of-the-box. With gentoo it was just a matter of setting evdev and synaptics in make.conf.

Since mint is pre-configured for just about everything, I'm at a loss at the moment   :Embarassed: 

----------

## percy_vere_uk

BillWho

After a reboot all ok now in gentoo, Just mint to look at now.

percy

----------

## percy_vere_uk

BillWho

I now also have the mousepad working in mint by pressing FN + F9.

Thank you for your help on this.

percy

----------

